# china to philippines goods tax



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, I am going to china to make some furniture purchases to bring back to phils. Has anyone had this experience before? Id like to know what costs are involved (if there are any taxes) and anything other hidden expenses or loopholes I should know about. Thanks. 
Im looking at a few beds, a few couches, a pool table pretty much a whole getup for a new house.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully you'll get some comments but I don't think I'd want to go through the Customs branch or deal with any branch of the government here unless absolutely necessary. I bought my pool table here it has the marble top, I like billiards also, so you can have custom made furniture or they do make quality furniture here, basically all that stuff would be cheaper if bought in the Philippines.

Some of our furniture was custom made inside the house, the labor costs are so minimal and you buy the quality products, Philippino carpenters are very talented. Same with the BBQ grills ect... get them made by one of those welding shops, it'll last you years, some tools also.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Hopefully you'll get some comments but I don't think I'd want to go through the Customs branch or deal with any branch of the government here unless absolutely necessary. I bought my pool table here it has the marble top, I like billiards also, so you can have custom made furniture or they do make quality furniture here, basically all that stuff would be cheaper if bought in the Philippines.
> 
> Some of our furniture was custom made inside the house, the labor costs are so minimal and you buy the quality products, Philippino carpenters are very talented. Same with the BBQ grills ect... get them made by one of those welding shops, it'll last you years, some tools also.


ty mcalleyboy, I hear you out in terms of getting a billiard table here and having furniture made here. 
Ive been through that ordeal here and through several different incompetent sets of workers that didnt really work the trick I was looking for. So hopefully paying the money required will save alot of headaches ive recieved in the past and delivery of the goods I actually want. 

Im looking for a 2nd hand brunswick here...if u have any ideas that would help. 
Cheers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A simple google will bring up the import tariffs


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

888dino said:


> Hello, I am going to china to make some furniture purchases to bring back to phils. Has anyone had this experience before? Id like to know what costs are involved (if there are any taxes) and anything other hidden expenses or loopholes I should know about. Thanks.
> Im looking at a few beds, a few couches, a pool table pretty much a whole getup for a new house.


If it's Chinese Furniture you are seeking, have you considered China Town (Manila)? 

OLX Billiard Table For Sale Philippines - Brand New and 2nd Hand - OLX by Sulit has over 500 results for Billiard tables and you may be able to also find the house hold items there as well.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

pakawala said:


> If it's Chinese Furniture you are seeking, have you considered China Town (Manila)?
> 
> OLX Billiard Table For Sale Philippines - Brand New and 2nd Hand - OLX by Sulit has over 500 results for Billiard tables and you may be able to also find the house hold items there as well.


Thanks pakawala. Through my experiences id say I havent yet found a business prepared to negotiate their ruthless price point. Even native furnitures produced by small companies are looking for extravagent prices. So I figured a shopping holiday in china should be the way to go. Ive exhausted all avenues here looking for a crew of guys to make furniture... too hard basket. I think I will take a closer look at china town in manila Though. Thanks very much !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Kano/foreigner price*



888dino said:


> Thanks pakawala. Through my experiences id say I havent yet found a business prepared to negotiate their ruthless price point. Even native furnitures produced by small companies are looking for extravagent prices. So I figured a shopping holiday in china should be the way to go. Ive exhausted all avenues here looking for a crew of guys to make furniture... too hard basket. I think I will take a closer look at china town in manila Though. Thanks very much !!


There's no negotiating the price when your a foreigner, they'll let the deal go and think your gonna return with the cash. I'm sure you've tried using a Philippine citizen? Pay him good to negotiate the deal for you, bonus is dependent on how good a deal he gets.

Been here 5 years now and I still find that I'm paying to much for everything, they won't drop their prices no matter what, some restaurants have different menu's or they'll just charge more anyway if they give you the wrong menu and say they haven't updated their menu prices, I talked with a Canadian expat that was here briefly they pulled that him and get this he was charged "take it or leave" 5,000 peso's for one hour rental of a jet ski, okay this price I'm not sure of but it sounds excessive.

I got my pool table by asking around in our Municipality or having someone go searching for a pool table, most billiard spots know who has a table for sale, it's all about a finders fee "Motivation" and then have the guy take pictures and get the asking price, then double check and see if it's worth what he's asking. A billiard table in good used shape won't cost you more than 12,000 peso's (not a Brunswick), If it has to be a Brunswick then I have no idea what the used price would be for that, what's the asking price for a used Brunswick in China?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't understand why you would do that and take the chance of paying enormous fees. Hell just to get something from the US into this country cost an arm and a leg. Most of the stuff here is made in China. Without you fighting the system. 
I know we had most of our furniture made to order, there is some extremely talented folks here.
To be honest I think your going to cause yourself more headaches than it will be worth in the long run


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Furniture*



c_acton98 said:


> I don't understand why you would do that and take the chance of paying enormous fees. Hell just to get something from the US into this country cost an arm and a leg. Most of the stuff here is made in China. Without you fighting the system.
> I know we had most of our furniture made to order, there is some extremely talented folks here.
> To be honest I think your going to cause yourself more headaches than it will be worth in the long run


Agree that there are some awesome carpenters here but there again it takes time to locate someone who has a higher skill level and take a look at his carpentry work. It's another area where if nobody has a clue get finders fee once again on someone who is top at their carpentry game. Another issue would be that you buy the quality wood along with the carpenter and quality attachments, hardware.

Found a Brunswick on OLX but it was 150,000 peso's. There was another table though, I'm not sure of the quality but brand new, sure looks nice for 85,000 peso's listed as of 5 March 2015.

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...d+table&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-17,17


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Agree that there are some awesome carpenters here but there again it takes time to locate someone who has a higher skill level and take a look at his carpentry work. It's another area where if nobody has a clue get finders fee once again on someone who is top at their carpentry game. Another issue would be that you buy the quality wood along with the carpenter and quality attachments, hardware.
> 
> Found a Brunswick on OLX but it was 150,000 peso's. There was another table though, I'm not sure of the quality but brand new, sure looks nice for 85,000 peso's listed as of 5 March 2015.
> 
> Standard Billiard Table Narra Ambassador Model - Brand New For Sale Philippines - 70029859


Thanks mcalleyboy for the thoughtful info. 
Yes I made contact with them.... they have goldcrowns and a metro, they dont have any photos they want to send me. they would be an agent working for an agent through their cousin who is the friend of the main supplier. Hence they dont have access to the actual tables or even know where the showroom is. Im looking at starbilliards in quezon city but a little pricy so I can get one in china savining approx php25k including shipping for a brand new yalin goldcrown v. 

In relation to carpenters for anyone that has not already done some building here. Depending on the scale of the job, go through a reputable company that has an office. They normally do your a3chitecture and builder contractors. Get a contract drawn up, agree and sign. Pay the premium, which is what ever your materials cost the labor will be 20% of that. So just say you are spending 1million php they should charge your labor at php 200k. 

This way you will never have to deal with Mature aged humans in nappies crying all day long and that they need to be with their family and asking for cash advances everyday so when they go home they have no money and when they complete the job they owe you 3months work. And after 6 lots of workers I can safely say ill never deal with another carpenter directly or semi directly from a business perspective but it is fun sharing different building methods. Generally if you get hands on yourself they will actually sitback and watch you do all the work. Monkey see but not monkey do.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

So ill just hang out seeking any import export experience advice that I can soak up.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> There's no negotiating the price when your a foreigner, they'll let the deal go and think your gonna return with the cash. I'm sure you've tried using a Philippine citizen? Pay him good to negotiate the deal for you, bonus is dependent on how good a deal he gets.
> 
> Been here 5 years now and I still find that I'm paying to much for everything, they won't drop their prices no matter what, some restaurants have different menu's or they'll just charge more anyway if they give you the wrong menu and say they haven't updated their menu prices, I talked with a Canadian expat that was here briefly they pulled that him and get this he was charged "take it or leave" 5,000 peso's for one hour rental of a jet ski, okay this price I'm not sure of but it sounds excessive.
> 
> I got my pool table by asking around in our Municipality or having someone go searching for a pool table, most billiard spots know who has a table for sale, it's all about a finders fee "Motivation" and then have the guy take pictures and get the asking price, then double check and see if it's worth what he's asking. A billiard table in good used shape won't cost you more than 12,000 peso's (not a Brunswick), If it has to be a Brunswick then I have no idea what the used price would be for that, what's the asking price for a used Brunswick in China?


I have a filipina partner that does most of the negotiating whilst I wait around the corner with most things we want. 
As for your canadian mate... yup 5000php is the standard rate for both foreigner and local. 1500php is a 15minute charge In cebu. Mind you I havent seen a filipino on a jetski as yet. 

:juggle:


----------

